# Culling System???



## fender66 (Dec 20, 2010)

Who fishes tournaments and uses a culling system?

Which one do you use, and would you recommend it?

Using the "search", I only found one system mentioned and that was Ardent.

Give me your thought or recommendations guys.


----------



## redbug (Dec 20, 2010)

I fish about 20 events a year i use the balance beam more than a culling system I did make my own clips 
I used colored floats steel leaders and fish tank air tubing to prevent tangles and shower curtain clips.
one think i will tell you is if you use a system whatever type it is wait until you catch your limit to do any weighing.
I was fishing with an angler that hooked her first fish on a buzz bait and spent 5 mins getting it weighed and tagged 
In that time I put 4 fish in the box then the bite died. So in my mind she missed a fish or two wasting time as she never reached her limit

I have the cul rite scale and use it on vacation to keep track of my 5 biggest for the day


----------



## LonLB (Dec 20, 2010)

I used one from BPS. Can't remember exactly. Basically your multi colored tags, and a board and grease pencil for less than 20 bucks....


Again can't remember the exact name but there is one with a scale, and all your info is stored in that scale. you weigh it, and clip it on and you are done....It'll even figure out which fish you need to release to cull....When you weigh your 6th fish it'll tell you which one to release (your smallest)


If you are not in a big hurry, you can have my setup. The board broke, so it's basically just the multi colored cull tags. Then you would need something to write on/with.


----------



## schlifawitz (Dec 20, 2010)

I use the adrent system with the turn dial. Love it. No messing with markers and boards. Just grab look and your done. A lot less confusing.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 28, 2010)

schlifawitz said:


> I use the adrent system with the turn dial. Love it. No messing with markers and boards. Just grab look and your done. A lot less confusing.



+1 - this has been the best system for me because I know what each fish weighs when it's time to cull. Of course I always weigh them again before I cull just to be on the safe side. Definitely worth the $40


----------



## fender66 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys....bought the Ardent system today.


----------

